

Twitter moving from “Helvetica Neue” to “Gotham” - gkya
https://twitter.com/Support/status/472493972032466944

======
gkya
Gotham is more symmetric and less curvaceous than, but very similar to
Helvetica Neue. Numbers are quite different, but letters are hardly
distinguishable to untrained/careless eye.

